# Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar


Mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen bei uns.



> *Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert​*Wir berichteten über das Schreiben von VDSF-Präsident Mohnert an den Präsidenten des LSFV-NDS, Werner Klasing.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256913
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Geil!


----------



## daci7 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

#r
Gute Antwort!
Bleibt abzuwarten wie dieses Stück ausgeht


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Im Seekrieg wäre das wohl eine "volle Breitseite".


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Das fand ich am besten, eindeutig, klar und Rückrat gezeigt.


> Wir sind nicht aus dem VDSF ausgetreten um Mitgliedsbeiträge zu sparen (Entschuldigung: aber so … kann man doch wirklich nicht sein!).
> Wir haben dem VDSF die Kündigung ausgesprochen, *weil wir mit Überzeugung glauben*, dass der VDSF mit seinen gesetzlichen Vertretern sowie mit seiner angestrebten Nachfolgeorganisation kostengünstig und erfolgsorientiert *die Angler in Deutschlang zu vertreten unfähig ist*.



Mein Respekt für den LSFV-NDS und Klasing wächst nach diesem Schreiben  sicher nicht weniger.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Wow!

Gut gebrüllt!


----------



## Wegberger (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Hallo,

Showdown am 15.02. -> 75,01% oder nicht - nur das ist jetzt noch die Frage.

Wobei ich mir (schmunzeld) vorstellen kann, das bei ein pro Fusionsentscheidung dann der DAV nein sagt.:m


----------



## Jose (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

das nenn ich klartext gegen geschwurbel!

respekt.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Wir alle hier und alle Angler bundesweit sind Herrn Klasing und dem LSFV Niedersachsen zu größtem Dank verpflichtet.
Seit Jahrzehnten der Kummelei und Vetternwirtschaft ist dies die erste wirklich ernst zu nehmende Initiative zur Erzeugung von Transparenz bezüglich der Machenschaften des VdSF, seines Präsidiums und seines Präsidenten.
Sollte es Herrn Klasing gelingen, da Licht in das Dunkle zu bringen, insbesondere auch rund um die VdSF-GmbH, dann werde ich mich wohl mal intensiverer mit dem §164 StGB beschäftigen müssen...:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Höchste Anerkennung meinerseits für die Professionalität von Herrn Klasing! 

Solch einen Profi wünsche ich mir als Vertreter der Angler in Deutschland! Und so jemandem würde ich aus Überzeugung meine Unterstützung anbieten.

Wenn man dann den Vergleich zu Stil und Inhalt der Antworten von Herrn Mohnert zieht, wird offensichtlich, wer hier hoffnungslos unterlegen ist ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Wenigstens einer von den Funktionären, der mal Klartext spricht und nicht versucht, jegliche Diskussion mit rechtlichen Hinweisen und ablenkungs Manövern zu sabotieren.

Vielleicht haben wir ja bald 4 Verbände. |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wir alle hier und alle Angler bundesweit sind Herrn Klasing und dem LSFV Niedersachsen zu größtem Dank verpflichtet.
> Seit Jahrzehnten der Kummelei und Vetternwirtschaft ist dies die erste wirklich ernst zu nehmende Initiative zur Erzeugung von Transparenz bezüglich der Machenschaften des VdSF, seines Präsidiums und seines Präsidenten.


Ja!!!!!!!!!

Meinen Respekt hat der Mann.
Ich hab nicht gedacht, dass ich eine solche Initiative zu Transparenz & Klartext _aus den Reihen des VDSF selbst_
noch erlebe.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Und alle anderen Verbände schweigen....

Heute wünschte ich mir Angler in Nds zu sein.
Und nicht in Westfalen u. Lippe. |gr:


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Showdown am 15.02. -> 75,01% oder nicht - nur das ist jetzt noch die Frage.
> 
> Wobei ich mir (schmunzeld) vorstellen kann, das bei ein pro Fusionsentscheidung dann der DAV nein sagt.:m



Also mir persönlich ist's ja schon fast egal geworden, ob da jetzt die 75% zusammenkommen oder nicht, denn das, was daraus zu entstehen droht, kann kaum schlimmer sein, als das, was wir jetzt haben. Und jetzt, wo der Oberabknüppelpapst nicht mehr zur Wahl steht, ist ja wenigstens eine Sorge kleiner geworden.

Was Deinen zweiten Satz betrifft, Wegberger, so geistert mir da auch schon länger ein Gedanke rum. Im Thread über die Finanzen ist uns ja die Möglichkeit/Tatsache(?) aufgezeigt worden, dass in den DAV-Bilanzen ein Eigenkapitalposten seit Jahren geschickt versteckt wurde, auf eine Art, dass es den wenigsten Mitgliedern dort bisher aufgefallen ist. Vielleicht haben sich alle Fusionsdrahtzieher genau an diesen Strohhalm geklammert, der das finanzielle Überleben des neuen Verbandes eventuell verlängern könnte.
Da stellt sich ja sofort die Frage, ob die Delegierten im DAV das bewusst als Bonbon in den neuen Verband einbringen wollen oder einfach nur im Unwissen gehalten wurden, damit sie das nicht merken.
Und ob dann alle damit einverstanden sind, so einen bilanziellen Notgroschen dem VdSF in den Rachen zu schmeißen, muss sich erst noch zeigen. :m


----------



## faceman (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Danke an den LSVF, da wird mal Klartext gesprochen....


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Großes Lob an Herrn Klasing...

Toll geschrieben und argumentiert. Das nenne ich Vorbereitung...


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

editiert


----------



## madpraesi (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und alle anderen Verbände schweigen....
> 
> Heute wünschte ich mir Angler in Nds zu sein.
> Und nicht in Westfalen u. Lippe. |gr:



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Gruß Christian


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und alle anderen Verbände schweigen....
> 
> Heute wünschte ich mir Angler in Nds zu sein.
> Und nicht in Westfalen u. Lippe. |gr:



Man fühlt sich auf jeden Fall gut aufgehoben...#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und alle anderen Verbände schweigen....
> 
> Heute wünschte ich mir Angler in Nds zu sein.
> Und nicht in Westfalen u. Lippe. |gr:



Ich bin ja leider kein Verbandsmitglied. Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde ich diesem ganzen Kram Ausdrucken und an die Leute schicken. Zur not auch per Einschreiben, oder ich würde da Vorstellig werden.

Parallel würde ich in meinem Verein dem Vorstand davon schildern und ebenfalls Material geben. Die meisten sind ja in dem Alter wo man mit Internet nich viel zu tun hat.

Klasing ist der einzige der 1. Die Angler im Sinne und 2. Eier hat. Das die restlichen Verbände nur so abnicken und an elemntaren Fragen kein Interesse haben spricht Bände.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Also gut, ich bin nun auch überzeugt. 

Ich kenne weder die angelpolitischen Ansichten des Herren Klasing, noch weiß ich einzuschätzen, in welche Richtung er die Angelfischerei in Niedersachsen lenken wird. 

Das ist aber zweitrangig. Wichtig ist, dass er öffentlich ist und klare Worte spricht. 

Das ist die Grundvoraussetzung für ehrliche demokratische Prozesse. 

Und was dann am Ende dabei rauskommt, kann mit Fug und Recht als mehrheitlich gewollt erklärt werden. Völlig egal ob mir das dann passen würde, oder nicht. Und dem kann man sich dann auch guten Gewissens unterordnen.

Nicht zu vergessen bitte ich aber auch, dass es selbst für einen Herrn Klasing nicht möglich sein dürfte, in dieser sachlich und fachlich kompetenten Art und Weise aufzutreten, wenn er nicht zumindest den größten Teil seines Präsidium hinter sich hätte.

Es dürfte also beileibe nicht nur Herr Klasing hier als gutes Beispiel angeführt werden, sondern gleichsam das gesamte Präsidium des Niedersächsischen Verbandes.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja leider kein Verbandsmitglied. Wenn dem so wäre, dann würde ich diesem ganzen Kram Ausdrucken und an die Leute schicken. Zur not auch per Einschreiben, oder ich würde da Vorstellig werden.
> 
> Parallel würde ich in meinem Verein dem Vorstand davon schildern und ebenfalls Material geben. Die meisten sind ja in dem Alter wo man mit Internet nich viel zu tun hat.
> 
> Klasing ist der einzige der 1. Die Angler im Sinne und 2. Eier hat. Das die restlichen Verbände nur so abnicken und an elemntaren Fragen kein Interesse haben spricht Bände.



Der Vorstand wird dies ignorieren und Dir einen Vereinswechsel nahelegen.
So manche Leute sind nicht des Lesens + Verstehens mächtig.

Oder: Geht uns nichts an!

Oder: Ende jetzt, ich will nochmal nach Hause!

Oder: Fusion über alles auf Gedeih und Verderben!


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Wenn nur ein paar mehr Verbände anderer Budesländer hier mitlesen würden und auch mal die Reaktionen der AB-User lesen...vielleicht wäre es ein Anreiz das "sinkende Schiff" zu verlassen bevor es untergegangen ist.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Schön finde ich auch, dass der "liebe Werner" dem duzenden Mohnert in der 'Sie'-Form antwortet. :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Vorstand wird dies ignorieren und Dir einen Vereinswechsel nahelegen.
> So manche Leute sind nicht des Lesens + Verstehens mächtig.
> 
> Oder: Geht uns nichts an!
> ...



Das ist ein Problen, welches sich durch alle Angelvereine durchzieht. 

Wenn ich in Nds was zu sagen hätte würd ich aus dem Dachverband austreten und die 180.000 Euro sparen. Dafür könnte mann dann einmal im Jahr ein VDSF-Gedächtnis-Angeln mit 45 Tonnen Forellen Sonderbesatz feiern...


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Problen, welches sich durch alle Angelvereine durchzieht.
> 
> Wenn ich in Nds was zu sagen hätte würd ich aus dem Dachverband austreten und die 180.000 Euro sparen. Dafür könnte mann dann einmal im Jahr ein VDSF-Gedächtnis-Angeln mit 45 Tonnen Forellen Sonderbesatz feiern...



Ohne genaue Hintergründe für einen Bundesverband zu kennen, wäre dies wohl am sinnvollsten.
Fischerei ist eh Landesrecht.
Und so mancher Landesvorsitzende "scheixxt" ja eh auf den Bundesverband.
Wobei ja auch einige Bezirksverbände dies so mit ihrem Landesverband handhaben.


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ohne genaue Hintergründe für einen Bundesverband zu kennen, wäre dies wohl am sinnvollsten.
> Fischerei ist eh Landesrecht.
> Und so mancher Landesvorsitzende "scheixxt" ja eh auf den Bundesverband.
> Wobei ja auch einige Bezirksverbände dies so mit ihrem Landesverband handhaben.



Dann fragt man sich ja, wozu man überhaupt einen Bundesverband braucht? Um vielleicht Gelder hin und her zu verschieben ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Dann fragt man sich ja, wozu man überhaupt einen Bundesverband braucht? Um vielleicht Gelder hin und her zu verschieben ??? |kopfkrat



Um mit einer Stimme beim Bund und in der EU zu Sprechen.  :vik:

Sorry, ist ja eigentlich OT.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Um mit einer Stimme beim Bund und in der EU zu Sprechen...


...um weitere Restriktionen _gegen_ Angler durchzudrücken und abzunicken, völlig richtig.


----------



## gründler (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Um mit einer Stimme beim Bund und in der EU zu Sprechen. :vik:
> 
> Sorry, ist ja eigentlich OT.


 
Du must dazu sagen das es in der Eu schon leute gibt die für uns sprechen.

Aber psssst nicht weitersagen,nicht dass das noch die Deutschen Angler und Vereine...etc.mitkriegen.

|wavey:


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also gut, ich bin nun auch überzeugt.
> 
> Ich kenne weder die angelpolitischen Ansichten des Herren Klasing, noch weiß ich einzuschätzen, in welche Richtung er die Angelfischerei in Niedersachsen lenken wird.
> 
> ...


 
@ Ralle.
Ich freue mich ja über Deine Begeisterung und will Dich ja auch nicht vorführen. Aber sonst bist Du immer der Auffassung, dass die angelpolitische Ausrichtung vor allem anderen "geklärt" sein muss und erst danach die Fragen von Demokratie, Organisation, Verfahren und letztendlich auch der Mut, sich mal gegen den Strom zu stellen kommen. 
Für mich ist das, was Klasing derzeit macht, der einzige Lichtblick in einem in sich selbst versinkenden VDSF, dessen Präsident nur noch zu ohnmächtigen Drohgebärden in der Lage ist. Klasing nimmt eine Vorbildfunktion ein, weil er ein Funktionär ist, der die Diskussion in der Sache zulässt, sich einem demokratischen Ergebnis beugt, aber der Meinungsunterdrückung widersteht. Und dieser "Stil" wird sich immer weiter verbreiten und durchsetzen und dann kann die durchaus streitige Frage, was angelpolitisch "richtig" ist, auch demokratisch entschieden werden. Aber natürlich darf man bereits jetzt der Meinung sein, dass die angelpolitische Ausrichtung des VDSF angelpolitisch falsch ist und dieses durch die geplante "technische" Fusion allein sich nicht verbessert. Das finde sogar ich.


----------



## smithie (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ... Klasing nimmt eine Vorbildfunktion ein, ...


Irgendwie erinnert mich das an Harvey Dent...
Wollen wir hoffen, dass die Geschichte anders läuft.

Mir ist immer noch unklar, wie "alleine" WK nun mit seiner Ansicht ist. 
Wobei, wenn er wirklich ganz alleine wäre, hätte PM doch kein Problem mit dem Antrag, weil er nie angenommen werden würde?


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Mich würde auch interessieren, ob die anderen Landesverbände überhaupt hiervon etwas mitbekommen. Dann wäre da noch die Frage, ob sie überhaupt in der Lage sind, die Informationen (2 Briefe und nen paar Threads) zu verarbeiten. Zumindest beim SH Verband kann man da ein klares "nein" Antworten. Denn in deren Forum ist klar zu erkennen, das kein Bedarf an einer richtigen Diskussion besteht. Aber da wollen auch die Leute offenbar eine Diskussion in "ihrem schönen Forum nicht"...

Für mich sind solche Leute alle dumm. Das kann ich leider nicht anders ausdrücken. Denn sie schnallen nicht, das in dem Falle, wenn sie einmal eine andere Meinung als ihr Verband haben, ebenfalls schlechte Karten haben und persönlich wie privat angegriffen werden können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freue mich ja über Deine Begeisterung und will Dich ja auch nicht vorführen. Aber sonst bist Du immer der Auffassung, dass die angelpolitische Ausrichtung vor allem anderen "geklärt" sein muss und erst danach die Fragen von Demokratie, Organisation, Verfahren und letztendlich auch der Mut, sich mal gegen den Strom zu stellen kommen.


Tja Namensvetter - die Voraussetzung war aber, dass alle so offen und ehrliche Kommunikation betreiben wie derzeit das beim LSFV-NDS aussieht.

Und da  ist der LSFV-NDS leider immer noch absoluter Einzelkämpfer.

In DAV und VDSF herrschen ja leider immer noch nur die Tarner, Täuscher, Trickser, Mauschler, Verschweiger und sonstige, die mit ihresgleichen den DAFV installieren wollen, um weiterhin in aller Ruhe die Angler abzocken zu können.

Deswegen stossen ja hier solche offenen Worte und Kommunikation wie vom LSFV-NDS ja auch auf ein so positives Echo - wäre es allgemein so, würde darüber ja niemand ein Wort verlieren.

Aktuell zeigen ja gerade auch die Bayern, wie man "anders" macht und warum die Offenheit von NDS auf ein so positives Echo stösst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256926


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



gründler schrieb:


> Du must dazu sagen das es in der Eu schon leute gibt die für uns sprechen.
> 
> Aber psssst nicht weitersagen,nicht dass das noch die Deutschen Angler und Vereine...etc.mitkriegen.
> 
> |wavey:



Ich sollte es lieber ergänzen.
Mir ist kein Mitspracherecht auf Bundes- Ebene oder auf EU- Ebene bekannt.



Bin mir zu 99,99999% sicher, dieses Mispracherecht (Bund + EU) gehört ins Reich der Fabeln.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mich würde auch interessieren, ob die anderen Landesverbände überhaupt hiervon etwas mitbekommen. Dann wäre da noch die Frage, ob sie überhaupt in der Lage sind, die Informationen (2 Briefe und nen paar Threads) zu verarbeiten. Zumindest beim SH Verband kann man da ein klares "nein" Antworten. Denn in deren Forum ist klar zu erkennen, das kein Bedarf an einer richtigen Diskussion besteht. Aber da wollen auch die Leute offenbar eine Diskussion in "ihrem schönen Forum nicht"...
> 
> Für mich sind solche Leute alle dumm. Das kann ich leider nicht anders ausdrücken. Denn sie schnallen nicht, das in dem Falle, wenn sie einmal eine andere Meinung als ihr Verband haben, ebenfalls schlechte Karten haben und persönlich wie privat angegriffen werden können.



Nunja, jeder darf zu dem Thema eine andere Meinung haben. Diese sollten man Akzeptieren.
Ist auch eine Form von Demokratie und Meinungsfreiheit.

Und wenn Personen Redebedarf haben, sollte man sie gewähren lassen und nicht wie im Forum SH versuchen zu diffamieren und die Diskussion abzuwürgen.
Traurig das dort von den Mods nicht gegen gehandelt wird.


----------



## gründler (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Nicht Mitsprach..... sondern da sitzen welche die schon für uns sprechen.

Lass das von mir geschriebene nochmal wirken 

Deine 99,999999999% überbiete ich da doch und sage zu 110%.


Aber genug Ot.


|wavey:


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Der Briefwechsel macht deutlich: Das VDSF-Präsidium beharrt auf seinem Durchpeitschen einer rein "technischen" Fusion als bloßem Rechtsakt. Nichts fürchtet es mehr als den "Wettstreit der Argumente", ganz offensichtlich weil es sich der eigenen Begründungsmängel nur zu bewusst ist. Deswegen wird nicht der Versuch unternommen, zu überzeugen, für eine Lösung zu gewinnen, zu integrieren, wie es wichtigste Aufgabe eines Präsidenten ist. Stattdessen wird mit juristischen Formalia gedroht und nebenbei ganz locker eine neue Dimension des Niveauverfalls erreicht. Sieht dieses Präsidium nicht, dass um es herum alle Häuser und Türme einbrechen? Will es nicht wahrnehmen oder ist das unvermeidlicher Kollateralschaden?. Dass ein halbes Dutzend wichtiger Landesverbände die Kündigung eingereicht hat, ist aber weder kolllateral, noch unvermeidbar. Es wäre zu vermeiden gewesen, wenn der Prozess von Anfang an nicht in den Händen eines überforderten, sich selbst maßlos überschätzenden Präsidiums gelegen hätte, ja selbst noch, als das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen war, wenn die Verantwortungsbewussten unter den Funktionären rechtzeitig die Reißleine personeller Konsequenzen gezogen hätten. Die Initiative hat das am Anfang erkannt, aber statt der direkten Auseinandersetzung die Flucht in eine schnelle Fusion angetreten, von der sie sich einen mittelbaren Personalwechsel erhofft hat, weil sie den unmittelbaren wohl nicht für machbar hielt. 
Klar wird auch, dass das Präsidium des VDSF jeden Kontakt zur Realität verloren hat. In den letzten zwei Jahren haben sich tiefgreifende Veränderungen innerhalb des VDSF vollzogen. Die Leute lassen sich immer weniger wegmobben, mit der Justiz bedrohen. Und da immer mehr Leute immer besser informiert sind, funktioniert auch das alte Intrigenspiel immer weniger. 
Wer erkennt angesichts dieses bezeichnenden Briefwechsels nicht, wie hilflos dieses Präsidium mittlerweile ist. Hilflos aber ist kraftlos. Und eine kraftlose Führung hat noch nie in eine neue Zeit geführt.
Das Präsidium wird nicht erkennen, dass es nicht Teil der Lösung, sondern zentraler Teil des Problems ist. Es wird auch nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass es durch diese und zahlreiche vorherige Aktionen den letzten Rest an Respekt und Vertrauen verspielt hat. Aber alle anderen Funktionäre, denen es wirklich um die Sache und um die organisierte Angelfischerei geht, sehen das sehr deutlich. Denn jetzt ist es öffentlich und für jedes zahlende Mitglied einsehbar.
Macht der Peinlichkeit ein Ende!


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ... der einzige Lichtblick in einem in sich selbst versinkenden VDSF,...


Für mich ist das eher ein sich selbst versenkender VDSF !!!


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja Namensvetter - die Voraussetzung war aber, dass alle so offen und ehrliche Kommunikation betreiben wie derzeit das beim LSFV-NDS aussieht.
> 
> Und da ist der LSFV-NDS leider immer noch absoluter Einzelkämpfer.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, lieber Thomas, NDS ist Einzelkämpfer. Aber vor einem halben Jahr gab es nicht einmal das! Wir haben derzeit die breiteste Anti-Präsidiumsbewegung, die es jemals im VDSF gegeben hat. Mehr als ein Viertel der Delegierten stimmt nicht mit dem Präsidium, rund ein Dutzend Landesverbände distanziert sich offen und öffentlich gegen den Kurs des Präsidiums. Und das Präsidium selbst macht sich mehr und mehr lächerlich! Die berüchtigten, eigenmächtigen und unabgestimmten Präsidentenbriefe waren schon immer peinlich, konnten früher aber wenigstens noch von verantwortungsbewußten Landesverbänden ignoriert und abgeheftet werden. Jetzt gelangen sie ohne weiteres in die Öffentlichkeit und zeigen aller Welt, dass das Präsidium nicht einmal ansatzweise mehr weiß, was seine Aufgaben sind und keinerlei Idee mehr hat, wie es wieder Herr der Lage werden könnte. Wie lange sollen wir uns dieses Trauerspiel des Totalversagens eigentlich noch ansehen?


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Briefwechsel macht deutlich: Das VDSF-Präsidium beharrt auf seinem Durchpeitschen einer rein "technischen" Fusion als bloßem Rechtsakt. Nichts fürchtet es mehr als den "Wettstreit der Argumente", ganz offensichtlich weil es sich der eigenen Begründungsmängel nur zu bewusst ist. Deswegen wird nicht der Versuch unternommen, zu überzeugen, für eine Lösung zu gewinnen, zu integrieren, wie es wichtigste Aufgabe eines Präsidenten ist. Stattdessen wird mit juristischen Formalia gedroht und nebenbei ganz locker eine neue Dimension des Niveauverfalls erreicht. Sieht dieses Präsidium nicht, dass um es herum alle Häuser und Türme einbrechen? Will es nicht wahrnehmen oder ist das unvermeidlicher Kollateralschäden. Dass ein halbes Dutzend wichtiger Landesverbände die Kündigung eingereicht hat, ist aber weder kolllateral, noch unvermeidbar. Es wäre zu vermeiden gewesen, wenn der Prozess von Anfang an nicht in den Händen eines überforderten, sich selbst maßlos überschätzenden Präsidiums gelegen hätte, ja selbst noch, als das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen war, wenn die Verantwortungsbewussten unter den Funktionären rechtzeitig die Reißleine personeller Konsequenzen gezogen hätten. Die Initiative hat das am Anfang erkannt, aber statt der direkten Auseinandersetzung die Flucht in eine schnelle Fusion angetreten, von der sie sich einen mittelbaren Personalwechsel erhofft hat, weil sie den unmittelbaren wohl nicht für machbar hielt.
> Klar wird auch, dass das Präsidium des VDSF jeden Kontakt zur Realität verloren hat. In den letzten zwei Jahren haben sich tiefgreifende Veränderungen innerhalb des VDSF vollzogen. Die Leute lassen sich immer weniger wegmobben, mit der Justiz bedrohen. Und da immer mehr Leute immer besser informiert sind, funktioniert auch das alte Intrigenspiel immer weniger.
> Wer erkennt angesichts dieses bezeichnenden Briefwechsels nicht, wie hilflos dieses Präsidium mittlerweile ist. Hilflos aber ist kraftlos. Und eine kraftlose Führung hat noch nie in eine neue Zeit geführt.
> Das Präsidium wird nicht erkennen, dass es nicht Teil der Lösung, sondern zentraler Teil des Problems ist. Es wird auch nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass es durch diese und zahlreiche vorherige Aktionen den letzten Rest an Respekt und Vertrauen verspielt hat. Aber alle anderen Funktionäre, denen es wirklich um die Sache und um die organisierte Angelfischerei geht, sehen das sehr deutlich. Denn jetzt ist es öffentlich und für jedes zahlende Mitglied einsehbar.
> Macht der Peinlichkeit ein Ende!



|good:


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eher ein sich selbst versenkender VDSF !!!


 
Schönes Wortspiel und leider wahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

@ Brotfisch:
Nicht das Präsidium ist das Problem - wäre es das, wärs kein Problem, und ruckzuck abgewählt.

Das Problem sind all die Landesverbände, die dieses Präsidium nicht nur so weitermachen lassen sondern aktiv darin unterstützen, dass z. B. solche Anträge wie von NDS gar nicht erst durchkommen.

Es ist ein durch und durch verkommenes System, welches ein solches Präsidium auch noch stützt.

Es geht nicht um das Präsidium, sondern darum, dass weit über 70 % der Landesverbände ein solches aktiv unterstützen und damit kein bisschen besser sind.

Ich verkneife mir weiterschreiben, weil ich sonst ins Unflätige gegenüber diesen Funktionären und Geschäftsführern abgleiten müsste..

Was dem, *was Klasing und NDS als leider einzige hier an Positivem leisten,* nicht gerecht werden würde....


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Ein starker Bundesvorstand könnte die Macht der Landesvorsitzenden beschneiden.  



Wer will das schon von Seiten der Landesfürsten?  :g


----------



## gründler (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wie lange sollen wir uns dieses Trauerspiel des Totalversagens eigentlich noch ansehen?


 

Keine Sorge wie ich schon gestern im Braun Rücktritt trööt beschrieben habe.

Die lunte brennt und es ist nur noch ne frage bis das hier passiert.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXqakYAiwsw


Irgendwie past das Dixi dazu ganz gut ^^ 


lg|wavey:


----------



## smithie (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eher ein sich selbst versenkender VDSF !!!


Da stellen sich nur ein paar Fragen: 
- Wie viel Wasser läuft bis zum 15.2. noch in den VDSF-Kahn?
- schwimmt er dann zu dem Zeitpunkt noch?
- Reißt er den zweiten Bundes-Kahn mit runter?

Und für mich die eigentlich wichtigste Frage:
- Was ist die Alternative / Was kommt danach?
Die Fronten zwischen pro- und contra-Fusion sind derart verhärtet, dass eine Einigung in den nächsten 2 Wochen so gut wie unmöglich ist.

Wenn die Fusion nicht klappen sollte und das Präsidium linientreu bliebe, würde ich drauf tippen, dass kurz nach dem 15.2. vereinbart wird, erneut abzustimmen, am 1.1.14, wenn die Nörgler weg sind...
Ich hatte aber eher eine ECHTE Alternative gemeint...


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Den Rest hast Du vollkommen perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht.

Schon mit dem Absetzen der 12er-Kommission hatte Mohnert sich selbst komplett disqualifiziert, aber das wollte offensichtlich monatelang keiner wahrhaben.

Keiner, außer Brotfisch in seinem Blog und uns im AB, hat auch nur ein Fingerchen gerührt, geschweige denn seine Stimme erhoben und mal nachgefragt, was dieses diktatorische Verhalten wohl soll und ob es überhaupt legitim ist. Monatelang wurde alles nur still abgenickt, geschwiegen und trotz des drohenden Dramas genau so weiter gemacht.
Und jetzt, kurz vor dem infernalischen Höhepunkt, zieht in Bayern der erste Gefolgsmann den Schwanz ein, während in der Führungsetage weiter das Endziel der unausgegorenen Fusion mit aller Gewalt durchgeboxt werden soll.
Nur Werner Klasing und sein LSFV Nds. steht erhobenen Hauptes da, wie Majestix aus dem berühmten kleinen gallischen Dorf gegenüber der tumben Römerschar.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Den Rest hast Du vollkommen perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht.
> 
> Schon mit dem Absetzen der 12er-Kommission hatte Mohnert sich selbst komplett disqualifiziert, aber das wollte offensichtlich monatelang keiner wahrhaben.
> 
> ...


 

Ich darf mal ganz egoistisch ergänzen, dass ich auf meinem Blog ebenfalls bereits frühzeitig in sachlicher Form auf die bestehenden Defizite hingewiesen und die Entwicklung immer wieder analysiert habe. Es wäre also durchaus "Futter" vorhanden gewesen. Kritische Fragen, die in jedem Prozess notwendig sind, waren aber wohl zu riskant im Binnenklima des Bundes-VDSF!?! 
Jetzt geht es nur noch darum, Recht zu behalten und das Präsidium hofft, mehr als Hoffnung ist da nicht mehr, auf eine ausreichende Mehrheit, um gesichtswahrend abtreten zu dürfen unter stiller Mitnahme mancher Geheimnisse, die man bis dahin sorgfältig zu wahren trachtet. Dass das ein Phyrrus-Sieg sein würde, würde ja nur die Nachlassverwalter beschäftigen, die den Karren sauber bekommen müssten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @ Ralle.
> Ich freue mich ja über Deine Begeisterung und will Dich ja auch nicht vorführen. Aber sonst bist Du immer der Auffassung, dass die angelpolitische Ausrichtung vor allem anderen "geklärt" sein muss und erst danach die Fragen von Demokratie, Organisation, Verfahren und letztendlich auch der Mut, sich mal gegen den Strom zu stellen kommen.
> Für mich ist das, was Klasing derzeit macht, der einzige Lichtblick in einem in sich selbst versinkenden VDSF, dessen Präsident nur noch zu ohnmächtigen Drohgebärden in der Lage ist. Klasing nimmt eine Vorbildfunktion ein, weil er ein Funktionär ist, der die Diskussion in der Sache zulässt, sich einem demokratischen Ergebnis beugt, aber der Meinungsunterdrückung widersteht. Und dieser "Stil" wird sich immer weiter verbreiten und durchsetzen und dann kann die durchaus streitige Frage, was angelpolitisch "richtig" ist, auch demokratisch entschieden werden. Aber natürlich darf man bereits jetzt der Meinung sein, dass die angelpolitische Ausrichtung des VDSF angelpolitisch falsch ist und dieses durch die geplante "technische" Fusion allein sich nicht verbessert. Das finde sogar ich.




Ich bin weder begeistert, noch fühle ich mich von Dir vorgeführt.

Ich  bin der Meinung, dass die Niedersächsischen Angler einem kompetent  geführten Verband angehören, und das wünsche ich allen Anglern in  Deutschland. 

Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Selbstverständlich  gehört die angelpolitische Ausrichtung vor allem anderen geklärt, wenn  man etwas Neues auf die Beine stellen will, sprich fusionieren. 
Was nutzt die schönste Gemeinsamkeit, wenn man sich über den Zweck des Bestehens nicht im Klaren und einer Meinung ist ?

Ich  teile Deine Meinung bezüglich einer späteren Klärung dieses Punktes,  wenn den die Verhandlungspartner alle vom Format eines Herren Klasing  wären. Zur Zeit darf man ihn aber getrost als (positives) Unikat  bezeichnen.

Dass Herr Klasing eine Vorbildfunktion innehat, da  stimme ich mit Dir überein. Doch auch er würde in einem Verbandschaos  wie es zur Zeit herrscht, alleine dastehen und hätte keine Chance, etwas  "von Innen heraus" zu verändern. Dafür ist ja nun auch der Bruch  zwischen dem VDSF und den Niedersachsen ein deutlicher Beleg.

Und  das sich der Stil des Herren Klasing immer weiter verbreiten wird, sehe  ich leider nicht. Beispielhaft wäre das der SH-Verband zu nennen, der  zwar nach außen hin Öffentlichkeit und Gesprächsbereitschaft suggeriert,  in Tat und Wahrheit aber weder diskussionfähig, noch reformwillig ist. 

Ich hoffe, Du nimmst es mir nicht übel, dass ich Dich nicht als geeigneten Kandidaten für eine Position in *diesem*  eventuell fusionierten Verband sehe. Das rührt nicht aus eine  Geringschätzung heraus, sondern ist vielmehr der Tatsache geschuldet,  dass Du in der gegenwärtigen Fusionsposse als Mahner und Ankläger viel  wichtiger und wertvoller bist, wie als Rufer innerhalb einer  Verbandswüste.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Oh, sorry! |rotwerden
Entschuldige bitte, dass ich das jetzt vergessen hatte!
Da hast Du natürlich völlig recht mit. Ich hab Dich und Deinen Blog einfach stillschweigend für's AB inventarisiert.:m

Das ist natürlich falsch, auch wenn wir dank Deiner Erlaubnis Deine Blog-Texte hier im AB immer wiederholen durften. Ich ändere mien Posting entsprechend.

Aber in der Sache und Deinen Blog einbezogen, stimmen wir ja überein.#6


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Kann man der Fusion am 15.2. als verantwortungsbewußter Delegierter eigentlich zustimmen?
Wer bereits im November zugestimmt hat, der mag argumentieren, dass er die Fusion damals gut gefunden hat und er der gleichen Fusion deswegen auch wieder zustimmen würde.
Aber was hat sich seit der Berliner Abstimmungsniederlage verändert, außer dass das Vorhaben nicht die erforderliche Mehrheit bekommen hat?
1.) Das Präsidium hat jedwede Diskussion über die Fusion trotz demokratisch angemeldeten Gesprächsbedarfs untersagt und unterbunden. Eine Aussprache im Verbandsausschuss ist verweigert worden. Die Tagesordnung für den 15.2. ist autokratisch ohne Aussprache vom Präsidium festgelegt worden. 
2.) Bereits vor dem November gestellte Fragen sind weiterhin vom Präsidium nicht beantwortet.
3.) Das Präsidium hat in mehreren Schreiben Landesverbände, die aufgrund autonomer satzungsgemäßer Entscheidungen ihren Austritt erklärt haben, öffentlich diskreditiert.
4.) Das Präsidium verweigert weiterhin die Herstellung von Transparenz in den Finanzfragen, obwohl diese für das Funktionieren eines Fusionsverbandes wesentlich sind. Nicht einmal auf das Risiko der Notwendigkeit von Beitragserhöhungen zu Lasten jedes einzelnen Mitglieds geht das Präsidium ein.
5.) Das Präsidium bedroht erneut Fragesteller mit rechtlichen Konsequenzen und zieht sich auf formaljuristische Frist- und Formfragen zurück. 
6.) Fortgesetzt mißachtet das Präsidium das Votum vom November 2012 und lässt abstimmen, bis es passt. Die Kritikpunkte wurden schlicht ignoriert.
7.) Das Präsidium hat keinerlei Versuch unternommen, für die Fusion zu werben.
8.) Das Präsidium hat angesichts der angekündigten Austritte keine Versuche unternommen, die Positionen und die Landesverbände einander anzunähern, was seine Pflicht gewesen wäre.
9.) In der demokratisch höchst kritischen Frage der Abstimmung über die DAV-Kandidaten im DAFV-Präsidium hat es das Präsidium nicht für nötig gehalten, eine Klärung herbeizuführen.
10.) Das Präsidium ignoriert die Äußerungen der eigenen Fachinstanzen (Justiziarin, Wirtschaftsprüfer), die die Voraussetzungen für eine Fusion derzeit als nicht gegeben bezeichnet haben. Das Präsidium setzt sich also in seinem Vorgehen über die eigenen Experten hinweg, handelt also ohne fachliche Beratung.

Vielleicht könnte man diese Liste noch fortsetzen. Klar aber ist, dass man der Fusion am 15.2. nur noch aus einem Grund zustimmen kann: Aus Nibelungentreue.

Man muss es nur wissen. Denn die eigenen Mitglieder werden nicht aufhören, danach zu fragen.


----------



## Deep Down (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Das ist die absolut richtige Antwort auf dieses bedrohlich einlullende Geschwafel vom Mohnert!#6#6#6

Jetzt nimmt die morsche Fregatte aber gerade richtig Wasser über den Bug!:q

Auch die Tage dieses selbstverliebten "Politbüros" sind bereits gezählt!


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Brotfisch:
> Nicht das Präsidium ist das Problem - wäre es das, wärs kein Problem, und ruckzuck abgewählt.
> 
> Das Problem sind all die Landesverbände, die dieses Präsidium nicht nur so weitermachen lassen sondern aktiv darin unterstützen, dass z. B. solche Anträge wie von NDS gar nicht erst durchkommen.
> ...


 
Ich habe ja deutlich gemacht, dass das Präsidium zu keiner Korrektur in der Lage ist und deswegen die Delegierten handeln müssen. Sie sind nicht minder in der Verantwortung. Ja, die Verantwortung der Delegierten steigt in dem Maße, wie das Präsidium, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht in der Lage ist, seine Verantwortung und seine Aufgaben wahrzunehmen. Das ist jetzt deutlich sichtbar der Fall. Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass das Präsidium aus seiner Verantwortung entlassen werden kann, so lange es im Amt ist.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Falls es mir entgangen ist , sorry
Aber: vor einer Auflösung / Fusion
Müßte das bestehende Präsidium nicht auch förmlich entlastet werden? ( Haftungsfrage)
Gruß A.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein starker Bundesvorstand könnte die Macht der Landesvorsitzenden beschneiden.
> 
> 
> 
> Wer will das schon von Seiten der Landesfürsten? :g


 
@ Sharpo
Mit legalen und demokratischen Mitteln kann auch nach den Satzungen kein noch so starkes Präsidium die Landesverbände oder ihre Vorstände "beschneiden". Das geht lediglich politisch durch Isolierung oder halbseiden durch Intrigen oder "Vorteilsgewährungen". Aber einem _wirklich _starken Bundespräsidium muss es darum gehen, dass es genau das nicht gibt, sondern dass die Landesverbände und der Bundesverband gleichermaßen stark sind. Leider war das in den letzten Jahren nicht so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe ja deutlich gemacht, dass das Präsidium zu keiner Korrektur in der Lage ist und deswegen die Delegierten handeln müssen. Sie sind nicht minder in der Verantwortung. Ja, die Verantwortung der Delegierten steigt in dem Maße, wie das Präsidium, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht in der Lage ist, seine Verantwortung und seine Aufgaben wahrzunehmen. Das ist jetzt deutlich sichtbar der Fall. Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass das Präsidium aus seiner Verantwortung entlassen werden kann, so lange es im Amt ist.


*Nochmal ganz deutlich und klar:*
*ALLE Landesverbände*, die für diese Fusion und damit für die Machenschaften von Mohnert und Markstein und deren Helfershelfer stimmen, *sind die Schuldigen!!*

*Und die Hauptschuldigen sind die Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer der LV der (w)irren Initiative,* die diesen unsäglichen, peinlichen und anglerfeindlichen Dreck ohne jede Rücksprache mit den Anglern vorwärts getrieben haben.



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht könnte man diese Liste noch fortsetzen. Klar aber ist, dass man der Fusion am 15.2. nur noch aus einem Grund zustimmen kann: Aus Nibelungentreue.
> 
> Man muss es nur wissen. Denn die eigenen Mitglieder werden nicht aufhören, danach zu fragen.


*SO IST ES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Ist ja wieder auch typisch, dass zu diesen ganzen Vorfällen weder von den beiden Bundesverbänden noch von irgendeinem anderen Landesverband irgendwas zu lesen ist - Es ist eine Schande.........

Die nehmen das Verhalten des VDSF schlicht hin und unterstützen das damit.


----------



## smithie (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist ja wieder auch typisch, dass zu diesen ganzen Vorfällen weder von den beiden Bundesverbänden noch von irgendeinem anderen Landesverband irgendwas zu lesen ist - Es ist eine Schande.........
> 
> Die nehmen das Verhalten des VDSF schlicht hin und unterstützen das damit.


Beim Thema Finanzen gebe ich Dir recht.

Als VDSF Bund würde ich die Briefe auch nicht online stellen.......... (als LV wahrscheinlich auch nicht, warum sollte man sich in die Fede zwischen LV und Bund einklinken - vom eigentlichen Thema mal abgesehen)


Es ist und bleibt jedoch ein Durcheinander...


----------



## Wegberger (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Hallo,

gibt doch ein Wort dafür: *Kadavergehorsam*


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Selbstverständlich wurden übrigens alle VDSF-LV wie auch die designierte Präsidentin H-K meines Wissens vom LSFV-NDS direkt über diese Briefe  und deren Inhalt informiert.......

Die Reaktionen sind vielsagend......


----------



## smithie (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Reaktionen sind vielsagend......


Es hat tatsächlich jemand reagiert?


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Ob dann noch jemand von denen den Mut hat und Öffentlich zu "reagieren" ist dann halt die Frage.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



smithie schrieb:


> Es hat tatsächlich jemand reagiert?


Nein, eben.
Deswegen kann auch Schweigen vielsagend sein......

Feiges, inkompetentes xxxxxxxxxxxx in meinen Augen....................

Da lobt man sich einen LSFV-NDS als Alternative........


----------



## smithie (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

und wieder sammeln sich Fragen:

- Haben andere wirklich den Mut, sich wie WK hinzustellen und sich so behandeln zu lassen?

- Hat NDS Interesse an einem Bundesverband? Es gäbe da ja noch andere Möglichkeiten.

- Wenn ich den DFV als Alternative annehme, würde mich ja interessieren, ob es für NDS eine Alternative wäre. Oder muss da PM erst aus dem Präsidium?
-> stehen da vielleicht demnächst Wahlen an?   :- )))))


----------



## Wegberger (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Hallo,



> Haben andere wirklich den Mut, sich wie WK hinzustellen und sich so behandeln zu lassen?


Könnte ja auch sein, dass sie selber genug Leichen im Keller haben |kopfkrat
Wer jetzt noch für "Pro-Fusion nach diesen Spielregeln" ist, steht für mich unter Generalverdacht.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @ Sharpo
> Mit legalen und demokratischen Mitteln kann auch nach den Satzungen kein noch so starkes Präsidium die Landesverbände oder ihre Vorstände "beschneiden". Das geht lediglich politisch durch Isolierung oder halbseiden durch Intrigen oder "Vorteilsgewährungen". Aber einem _wirklich _starken Bundespräsidium muss es darum gehen, dass es genau das nicht gibt, sondern dass die Landesverbände und der Bundesverband gleichermaßen stark sind. Leider war das in den letzten Jahren nicht so.




ich habe nicht umsonst den Begriff "Landesfürsten" benutzt.
Du wirst sicherlich die Geschichte der Deutschen kennen.
Die ersten deutschen Könige waren machtlose Hammel ihrer Fürsten.
Erst nach und nach haben die Fürsten ein teil ihrer Macht auf den König übertragen.
Einem starken König mit Überzeugungskraft.

Der VDSF Vorsitzende ist dieser schwache Hammel. Und die anderen Landesvorsitzenden die Landesfürsten.
Diese sind nicht gewillt Macht abzutreten.

Also wird immer schön einem  schwache Hammel Zepter und Krone verliehen.

Bis irgendwann mal aus dem schwachen Hammel ein starker Bulle wird.


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



smithie schrieb:


> und wieder sammeln sich Fragen:
> 
> - Haben andere wirklich den Mut, sich wie WK hinzustellen und sich so behandeln zu lassen?
> 
> ...



Nds bzw. hat kein Interesse an einem Bundesverband.  :g

Werde dazu keine Fragen beantworten.

Denke aber, Herr Klasing nimmt gerne per Email Stellung dazu.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nds bzw. hat kein Interesse an einem Bundesverband.  :g




Mit Sicherheit kein Interesse an diesem Flickschuster-Verband.

Kein Landesverband, dessen Präsidium klaren Sinnes ist und der verantwortungsvoll mit den Geldern seiner Mitglieder wirtschaftet, kann an sowas ein Interesse haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



> Nds bzw. hat kein Interesse an einem Bundesverband.


Das ist so falsch
.
Kein Interesse an einem Verband, an dem die jetzt Handelnden irgendwie beteiligt sind, die ihre Unfähigkeit nicht zuletzt wieder durch den Brief an den LSFV-NDS bewiesen haben.


An einem schlagkräftigen Bundesverband mit definierten Zielen als Dienstleister für Angler, der das kostengünstig und effizient auch in den Ländern durchsetzen kann, besteht auch seitens Klasing und des LSFV-NDS großes Interesse. Sehr großes sogar..

Das traue ich mich auf Grund persönlicher Kontakte zu behaupten.

Dass sich diese ganze real existierende Verbandsmischpoke um Mohnert, Markstein, H-K und diesen ganzen feigen Landesverbandsfunktionären, die nicht mal ansatzweise das Maul aufkriegen -selbst zu solch unglaublichen Briefen vom VDSF-Präsidium - nicht ansatzweise satisfaktionsfähig sind, sehe ja auch ich so........


----------



## Sharpo (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist so falsch
> .
> Kein Interesse an einem Verband, an dem die jetzt Handelnden irgendwie beteiligt sind, die ihre Unfähigkeit nicht zuletzt wieder durch den Brief an den LSFV-NDS bewiesen haben.
> 
> ...



Ok, habe die Einschränkungen nicht genannt.
Ich frage mich nur, wieviel Köpfe da tatsächlich Rollen müssen bis der LSFV Nds interesse an einer Fusion bzw. VDSF oder auch DAFV hat.


----------



## Wegberger (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Hallo,



> Ich frage mich nur, wieviel Köpfe da tatsächlich Rollen müssen bis der LSFV Nds interesse an einer Fusion bzw. VDSF oder auch DAFV hat.


Eine spannende Frage! Konsequent dürfte kein jetztiger LV-Vorständler der alten Seilschaft mehr an Bord sein - ansonsten sollte der Zugang zum BV dem LV verwehrt werden.

Somit müsste die Selbstreinigung von den Vereinen kommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



> Konsequent dürfte kein jetztiger LV-Vorständler der alten Seilschaft mehr an Bord sein



Und kein jetzt aktueller aus den Bundsverbänden.

Un die für dieses Chaos mitverantwortlichen Geschäftsführer aus Landes- und Bundesverbänden  müssen auch weg und durch kompetente ersetzt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Fragt euren Landesverband.....

Die sind für die Weitergabe der Infos dann zuständig......


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Und?
Die LV haben alle Geschäftsstellen mit von Anglern bezahlten Geschäftsführern und Büroangestellten.

Ihr bezahlt, dann haben die gefälligst auch alle eure Fragen zu beantworten, eure Anregungen und Kritik aufzunehmen.

*Das sind die Angestellten der organisierten Angler, nicht ihre Herrscher!!!*

Der bezahlte LFV-Bayern Geschäftsführer ist Dr. Sebastian Hanfland - dann frag den.....

Lasst ihrs euch gefallen, habt ihrs nicht besser verdient..


Das Glück einen einsichtigen Präsidenten zu haben, der das auch so sieht, haben bis jetzt ja nur die Niedersachsen..

Alle anderen müssen halt selber den Arsch hochkriegen...........


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das sind die Angestellten der organisierten Angler, nicht ihre Herrscher!!!*



DAS ist der Punkt, den leider sowohl Funktionäre, als auch Angler vergessen haben. Nur deswegen haben wir nun 2 Verbände, welche nur sich selber im Sinn haben und sich nicht für die Angler interessieren.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Dr. Thomas Brotfisch  hat viele richtige Fragen aufgeworfen,  das AB-Team listet diese seit Jahren _(und wurde regelmässig dafür als Querulanten & Nestbeschmutzer beschimpft)_.

Was ist zu tun?
Wie triezt man die restlichen Verbände dazu, öffentlich Stellung zu beziehen?
Möglichst vor dem 15.2. ...


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Glück einen einsichtigen Präsidenten zu haben, der das auch so sieht, haben bis jetzt ja nur die Niedersachsen..


Kann es sein das man die Kleineren nicht wahr nimmt ?
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/index.php?id=22&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

War ein Einzelfall, der sich seither auch nicht mehr gerührt hat....


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dr. Thomas Brotfisch  hat viele richtige Fragen aufgeworfen,  das AB-Team listet diese seit Jahren _(und wurde regelmässig dafür als Querulanten & Nestbeschmutzer beschimpft)_.
> 
> Was ist zu tun?
> Wie triezt man die restlichen Verbände dazu, öffentlich Stellung zu beziehen?
> Möglichst vor dem 15.2. ...



Naja, zumindest um die GmbH wird so ein Drama gemacht, da muss ja was im argen sein. Sonst würde Hr. M. da nicht so rumzicken.

Und ich habs ja schon einmal geschrieben, jeder hier weiss doch wozu das Konstrukt dient. Das Klasing nun schreibt, das die GmbH jedes Jahr minus einfährt ist doch Indiz dafür.

Wenn das ganze auf der Versammlung nicht angesprochen und geklärt wird, dann sollte man mal über Anzeige (z.B. wegen Veruntreuung) nachdenken. Über die GmbH denkt wohl keiner positiv. Man könnte nun einfach die Zahlen offenlegen und Klarheit schaffen. Mir fällt nur ein Grund ein, warum man sich dagegen seit Jahren wehrt.

Wenn der Veraband nicht in der Lage ist, die eigenen Bücher zu kapieren, dann muss da eben mal jemand externes reinschauen.


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Die Frage, ob es eine offizielle Stellungnahme des jeweiligen Landesverbandes zu dem ihm doch sicherlich vorliegenden Schriftverkehr zwischen WK und Mohnert geben wird, kann *jeder* an seinen LV per Mail oder Post stellen 
Genauso die Frage, ob er Frage und Anttwort in einem Internetforum veröffentlichen darf... :m


----------



## Wegberger (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Hallo,

Kadavergehorsame fragen erst, was ihr Meinung sein soll und ob sie diese äußern dürfen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die Frage, ob es eine offizielle Stellungnahme des jeweiligen Landesverbandes zu dem ihm doch sicherlich vorliegenden Schriftverkehr zwischen WK und Mohnert geben wird, kann *jeder* an seinen LV per Mail oder Post stellen
> Genauso die Frage, ob er Frage und Anttwort in einem Internetforum veröffentlichen darf... :m



Was mit noch so in den Sinn kommt. Der Verband von Klasing schickt also Jährlich 180.000 Euro richtung Mohnert und muss sich dann SO ein Schreiben gefallen lassen?

Das muss man sich einmal vorstellen. Derjenige, den man bezahlt, schreibt solche Drohgebärden...ich meine Antworten.

Hätte ich keine Lust drauf, viel Geld bezahlen um sich blöd anmachen zu lassen. Oder für dumm verkaufen. Oder bedrohen.


----------



## Wegberger (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Hallo,



> Was mit noch so in den Sinn kommt. Der Verband von Klasing schickt also  Jährlich 180.000 Euro richtung Mohnert und muss sich dann SO ein  Schreiben gefallen lassen?


Bei den Anderen klappt das doch jut .... woher soll denn der arme Herr Mohnert wissen - das NDS auf einmal so doof ist:q und die stillschweigende Zustimmung bekommt Herr Mohnert doch auch ! Weil wahrscheinlich diese Art auch das gelebte Motto in den LV ist!


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Bis die anderen dann auch einmal anderer Meinung als der Führ...als der Präsident sind und auch sofort bedroht und fallengelassen werden. 

Aber sowas konnte dann im Nachinnein wirklich niemand ahnen.


----------



## Wegberger (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Hallo,



> Aber sowas konnte dann im Nachinnein wirklich niemand ahnen.


Und genau deswegen, müssten in einem "BV neuer Ausrichtung" diese Altlasten "keinen Fuß an den Boden" bekommen ! "Funktionara non grata"!


----------



## Salmotom (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Eine tiefe Verbeugung widme ich Herrn Klasing und allen die zu ihm stehen für diese deutlichen Worte ! #6


Viel Kraft und Erfolg für die Zukunft .


Thomas


----------



## daci7 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Naja, der Ton ist so ne Sache - da gehts um viel (Knete/Macht/Ruhm) und da vergisst man schnell den Ton. In der Wirtschaft sind die Leute zwar "geschickter" aber bestimmt nicht netter, auch die nicht die "zusammen arbeiten". Die meisten wissen eben auch wie man soetwas zu nehmen hat - nämlich *nicht persönlich*, da man eben *keine persönlichen Meinungen*, sondern *geschäftliche Interessen* vertritt. Dies ist hier ja wenigstens einseitig nicht mehr der Fall und daher rührt mein Ärger.
Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir absolut egal ob und wie diese Leute sich gegenseitig anpflaumen, solang die sog. Spitze der Angler in D auch für die Masse der Angler in D eintritt.


----------



## Wegberger (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Hallo,



> solang die sog. Spitze der Angler in D auch für die Masse der Angler in D eintritt.



das hoffen wir hier doch alle, dass das dann irgendwann mal passiert#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Der Hinweis auf die freie Wirtschaft hinkt. Denn der Verband hat durch die ganzen Zwangsmitglieder einen Vorteil, der mit freier Wirtschaft nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



> Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir absolut egal ob und wie diese Leute sich gegenseitig anpflaumen, solang die sog. Spitze der Angler in D auch für die Masse der Angler in D eintritt.



Dann wärs mir auch wurscht - aber NUR dann..

Und solange , bis sie wirklich anfangen für die von den Anglern über die Vereine abgepresste Kohle auch richtig für Angler zu arbeiten, müssen die damit leben, dass wir deren Verhalten öffentlich machen und kritisieren werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Und vor allem auch, dass wir aufzeigen, welch Geistes Kind da an der Spitze sitzt an Hand seiner Schreiben..

Und dass sowohl der DAV wie auch Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und alle Landesverbandsvorsitzenden in VDSF wie DAV  - außer Klasing - mit so jemand gemeinsame Sache machen.

Das lässt tief blicken, was die Angler bei einer solchen Mischpoke dann erwartet, wenn die sich mal zusammen geschmissen haben.....

Angesichts der Finanzen noch mehr abgepresste Kohle für noch weniger Leistung für Angler - wurde ja schon angekündigt (Haushaltsplan VDSF) , dass bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Jugend etc. gespart werden soll. 
Nicht an der Verwaltung, nicht an (Lust?)Reisen, nenenene, nur da, wo Angler was davon hätten....................


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du nimmst es mir nicht übel, dass ich Dich nicht als geeigneten Kandidaten für eine Position in *diesem* eventuell fusionierten Verband sehe. Das rührt nicht aus eine Geringschätzung heraus, sondern ist vielmehr der Tatsache geschuldet, dass Du in der gegenwärtigen Fusionsposse als Mahner und Ankläger viel wichtiger und wertvoller bist, wie als Rufer innerhalb einer Verbandswüste.


 
Nein, Ralle, nehme ich Dir definitiv nicht übel. Eine Kandidatur steht bei mir auch nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Ich habe hier einen alten Bericht über die Wahl und die Unstimmigkeiten bei der ersten Wahl von Herrn M. im Jahr 2002 zum Präsidenten gefunden, es hat sich in der Zeit nichts, aber auch garnichts geändert :
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/34-neuigkeiten-2002/620-peter-mohnert-neuer-vdsf-praesident
man beachte den 4. Absatz


----------



## smithie (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich habe hier einen alten Bericht über die Wahl und die Unstimmigkeiten bei der ersten Wahl von Herrn M. im Jahr 2002 zum Präsidenten gefunden, es hat sich in der Zeit nichts, aber auch garnichts geändert :
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/34-neuigkeiten-2002/620-peter-mohnert-neuer-vdsf-praesident
> man beachte den 4. Absatz



Da hast Du natürlich recht, aber im Sinne der Einheit der deutschen Angler, muss man Eitelkeiten auch mal hinten anstellen. SH macht das prima vor in seinem Forum.

Warum das NDS immer noch nicht einsieht, ist einfach nicht nachzuvollziehen.


Ah ja: wer Ironie in diesem Post findet, darf sie behalten


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Und heute rennt genau dieser LSFV-SH dem Mohnert in Nibelungentreue hinterher zur (Kon)Fusion- ich schmeiss mich weg.........
;.-)))))))))))))))))

Siehe oben:
Alles das gleiche Pack, bis auf Klasing/LSFV-NDS noch keiner aufgewacht, weder in VDSF noch DAV - und die designierte Happach.-Kasan unterstützt solches Verhalten noch durch ihre Kandidatur...


Ich finds klasse - und die Angler zahlens auch noch brav....


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



daci7 schrieb:


> Naja, der Ton ist so ne Sache - da gehts um viel (Knete/Macht/Ruhm) und da vergisst man schnell den Ton. In der Wirtschaft sind die Leute zwar "geschickter" aber bestimmt nicht netter, auch die nicht die "zusammen arbeiten". Die meisten wissen eben auch wie man soetwas zu nehmen hat - nämlich *nicht persönlich*, da man eben *keine persönlichen Meinungen*, sondern *geschäftliche Interessen* vertritt. Dies ist hier ja wenigstens einseitig nicht mehr der Fall und daher rührt mein Ärger.
> Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir absolut egal ob und wie diese Leute sich gegenseitig anpflaumen, solang die sog. Spitze der Angler in D auch für die Masse der Angler in D eintritt.


 ´
Nichts gegen ein saftiges Wort zur rechten Zeit, da sind wir Angler nicht empfindlich. 

Aber hier handelt es sich nicht um ein "Anpflaumen", sondern um ein massives "In-die-Ecke-Stellen", ein Bedrohen mit dem Übel der Brüskierung durch Enttarnung formalrechtlicher Fehler, letztlich um das Absprechen von Verantwortung. Der Gipfel der Impertinenz ist jedoch der Vorwurf, Nutznießer des Europa-Engagements zu sein und dafür nichts bezahlen zu wollen, also der Vorwurf des egoistischen Schmarotzertums. Als ginge es NDS um die Einsparung des eigenen Mitgliedschaftsbeitrages. Wer auf so eine Idee kommt, lässt bezeichnende Rückschlüsse auf die eigene Denkstruktur zu. Im Endeffekt bedeutet das doch nichts anderes, als dass alle die Position des VDSF-Präsidiums haben müssen, nur weil ein gewisser Herr alle paar Wochen in Brüssel ein Saunabad nimmt. Eine derartige Denke und Schreibe ist der absolute intellektuelle Tiefpunkt in der Geschichte des VDSF. Wer so etwas noch dazu schriftlich von sich gibt, ist intellektuell und charakterlich nicht in der Lage, einen Verband zu führen. Und vor der Politik, um deren Unterstützung man kämpft, hat er sich "final blamiert".


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



> Eine derartige Denke und Schreibe ist der absolute intellektuelle Tiefpunkt in der Geschichte des VDSF. Wer so etwas noch dazu schriftlich von sich gibt, ist intellektuell und charakterlich nicht in der Lage, einen Verband zu führen. Und vor der Politik, um deren Unterstützung man kämpft, hat er sich "final blamiert".


Und alle Landesverbände in VDSF und DAV - außer NDS  - und deren Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer und die designierte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan unterstützen das, indem sie Leuten wie Mohnert und Markstein blind hinterrennt zur (Kon)Fusion, Diskussonen verhindert, Informationen zurückhält und getroffene, demokratische Entscheidungen ignoriert, indem solange abgstimmt wird, bis das Ergebnis denen da oben passt.

Der ganze Haufen stinkt bis zum Himmel...........................

Herrlich.........................


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und alle Landesverbände in VDSF und DAV - außer NDS - und deren Funktionäre und Geschäftsführer und die designierte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan unterstützen das, indem sie Leuten wie Mohnert und Markstein blind hinterrennt zur (Kon)Fusion, Diskussonen verhindert, Informationen zuürkhält und getroffene, demokratische Entscheidungen ignoriert, indem solange abgstimmt wird, bis das Ergebnis denen da oben passt.
> 
> Der ganze Haufen stinkt bis zum Himmel...........................
> 
> Herrlich.........................


 
Das ist ein Teil der Verantwortung, der jetzt wahrgenommen werden muss, um weitere Schäden und Blamagen zu verhindern.
Gut daran ist, dass es noch kein Geruchs-Internet gibt.


----------



## smithie (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und heute rennt genau dieser LSFV-SH dem Mohnert in Nibelungentreue hinterher zur (Kon)Fusion


Hab ich was verpasst? 
Wo rennt SH *heute *hin?


----------



## smithie (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Gut daran ist, dass es noch kein Geruchs-Internet gibt.


Wieso? stinken Internet-Schmutzpuckel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



> Wo rennt SH heute hin



Zur  Fusion in einen DAFV...................

Wie alle anderen auch in blindem Kadavergehorsam gegenüber VDSF/Mohnert, Markstein,  Happach-Kasan, aller VDSF und DAV Landesverbände (ausser eben dem LSFV-NDS), deren Funktionären und Geschäftsführer, die dieses Verhalten von Mohnert, Markstein und Konsorten und deren Umgang mit dem, LSFV-NDS ja zumindest so gutheissen und so explizit so wollen (oder hat jemand irgendwo was von einer Distanzierung mitgekriegt???). 

Es werden Diskussonen verhindert, Informationen zurückgehaltet und getroffene, demokratische Entscheidungen ignoriert, indem solange abgstimmt wird, bis das Ergebnis denen da oben passt.

Der ganze Haufen stinkt bis zum Himmel...........................



> Wieso? stinken Internet-Schmutzpuckel?


Klaro, denen da oben werd ich jedenfalls richtig stinken ;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Man muss sich ja nur die jüngsten Beiträge im LSFH-SH-Forum anschauen, wo irgendwelchen Leuten nix Besseres einfällt, als vom Thema abzulenken und über Rollenpflege zu fachsimpeln.

Das ist genau dieses typische Verhalten: Macht, was ihr wollt, aber lasst mich angeln. Mir doch scheixxegal, was ihr mit meinem Geld macht.

Aber 3 Tage später dann im Internet 'ne neue Rolle bestellen, weil der Händler vor Ort 3 Euro teurer ist... #d

Tja, so sind sie halt, die dummen Angler-Schafe. Da muss sich der Leithammel nicht von abheben.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich habe hier einen alten Bericht über die Wahl und die Unstimmigkeiten bei der ersten Wahl von Herrn M. im Jahr 2002 zum Präsidenten gefunden, es hat sich in der Zeit nichts, aber auch garnichts geändert :
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/34-neuigkeiten-2002/620-peter-mohnert-neuer-vdsf-praesident
> man beachte den 4. Absatz



Absatz 2 - letzter Satz!!|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Absatz 2 - letzter Satz!!|bigeyes


Hab ich auch kurz und heftig gegrinst......

Es gmbht halt ;-)))


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Kollege Brotfisch müßte doch eigentlich genau wissen, was da damals genau gelaufen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Vielleicht schreibt ers ja mal ;-))))


----------



## Honeyball (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Das ist ja für uns nichts Neues. Wir wissen ja genau,  wer da bis vor Kurzem noch auf der Homepage unter "Geschäftsführer" zu lesen war.

Was wir nicht wissen, ist, warum Ende letzten Jahres als die diesbezüglichen Nachfragen aus Niedersachsen intensiver wurden, diese Homepage plötzlich geändert wurde und der Herr Geschäftsführer da plötzlich namentlich nicht mehr in Erscheinung tritt.


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Moin

Man könnte denken das dieses alles eine große Verschwörung ist.

Gucken wir mal zurück damals mitte der 80er anfang 90er,unsere feinde wurden mehr und manche davon erorberten Bonn heute Berlin.

Kaum das diese Jungs da oben angekommen gewesen sind ging es Bergab mit Angeln und z.t.mit der Jagd.
Einige Tiersportarten haben damals die kurve gekriegt,einige wie uns die man weg haben will haben es nicht geschafft.

Könnte aber auch sein das unsere Verbände mit im Boot sitzen,ausreden wie wir müssen der Nabu...etc.beigeben um nicht die Angelei an diesem Gewässer zu verlieren gibt es bis heute.Keine Gegenwehr sondern immer nur = Ja ok liebe Nabu...machen wir so.

Auf lange Sicht,und das zeigt sich ja die letzten 30 Jahre ab werden und wurden wir mehr und mehr beschnitten,ohne das der Verband annähernd dagegen gekämpft hat.

Angeln von heute auf morgen verbieten geht net,aber langsam über Jahre und Stk.für Stk.fällt nicht so auf und der Angler nimmt es leichter hin.

Ich kann mir bis heute nicht erklären warum man damals gemeinsame Sache mit unseren feinden machte.
Da kann man nur noch glauben das dieses alles mit absicht so gelenkt wurde,so das auf dauer gewisse Ziele erreicht werden.

Man ließ alles fallen wo man vorher für stand,da past doch was net,dann der gefakte Monitor Bericht im TV über Wettangeln und Setzkescher,die Stimmungsmache vom Verband,der selber Jahrelang ne Bundesliga führte und von heute auf morgen dagegen redet.

Ich krieg schon wieder Puls.....hoffentlich wird es nicht nur nen Polenböller,ne das muß knallen wie bei einer Sprengung von hunderten Kubikmeter im Steinbruch.

Ich kenne auch kein Verband Orga...etc.der so gegen seine Mitglieder kämpft und diese Negativ lenkt wie manche unsere Angelvertreter (es gibt ja noch Lichtblicke).

Ich muss aufhören sonst kotze ich noch das Büro hier zu.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



> Ich kenne auch kein Verband Orga...etc.der so gegen seine Mitglieder kämpft und diese Negativ lenkt wie unsere* Angelvertreter*.



Erstens vertreten die nur die Vereine, es gibt keine Vertretung für Angler - leider...

Und dann:
Was macht ein Staubsaugervertreter?
Staubsauger vertreten oder Staubsauger verkaufen?

Siehste..................................

;-))))


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erstens vertreten die nur die Vereine, es gibt keine Vertretung für Angler - leider...
> 
> Und dann:
> Was macht ein Staubsaugervertreter?
> ...


 

Ja weiß ich doch,Angelvertreter im allg.

Du/ihr wißt schon wie ich das meine.

Beim Staubsauger krieg ich ja wenigstens nen Gegenwert in form von Plastik und Motor....usw.

Beim beitrag für die da oben gibs nichts ausser ne Marke aus Papier,die nicht mal 5cent wert ist und einmalig nen Paß der mir sagt hier sind sie schlecht aufgehoben aber zahlen sie trotzdem.

|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

@gründler, du hast Recht,
das war damal genau so, als wenn heute der DFB am Samstag noch Bundesligaspiele zulässt, Sonntag aber gegen den Profifussball wettert und die Bundesliga abschafft. Die Topwettangler von damals ( Kremkus, Michaelis und co ) wurden ganz schön verarscht und von heute auf morgen ins "Nirvana" geschossen, das haben sie denen nie vergessen ...


----------



## Honeyball (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was wir nicht wissen, ist, warum Ende letzten Jahres als die diesbezüglichen Nachfragen aus Niedersachsen intensiver wurden, diese Homepage plötzlich geändert wurde und der Herr Geschäftsführer da plötzlich namentlich nicht mehr in Erscheinung tritt.



Tja, manchmal muss man einfach mal eine Frage stellen und dann selbst nachforschen. Die Verbände habens ja oft nicht so mit der Veröffentlichung von Veränderungen...
Leider dauert es auch immer etwas, bis die Registergerichte ihre Eintragungen öffentlich machen. Ende Dezember hatte ich noch nichts dazu gefunden, aber jetzt ist es dort wenigstens amtlich verkündet.

Also für alle zur Information:
Gemäß Handelsregistereintrag wurde bekannt gemacht am 10.12.2012, 22:00 Uhr, dass mit Wirkung vom 30.11.2012 die Herren Peter Mohnert, Dr. Fritz Bergmann und Uwe Schuller nicht mehr Geschäftsführer der VdSF-GmbH sind. Geschätsführer ist seitdem Herr Steffen Schwab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



> Gemäß Handelsregistereintrag wurde bekannt gemacht am 10.12.2012, 22:00 Uhr, dass mit Wirkung vom 30.11.2012 die Herren Peter Mohnert, Dr. Fritz Bergmann und Uwe Schuller nicht mehr Geschäftsführer der VdSF-GmbH sind


Auf einmal? 
Aus der Verantwortung flüchten?
Wurde da der VDSF als meines Wissens ja alleiniger Gesellschafter informiert?
Stimmten da der Verbandsausschuss oder die Gremien des VDSF zu?
Waren die überhaupt informiert?
Hat da der Präsident alleine entschieden?
War wenigstens das Präsidium informiert?
War die dem Präsidenten in die (Kon)Fusion hinterherrennende Hammelherde der Landesverbände darüber informiert?

Wenn nein, über was waren die alle noch nicht informiert?

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256602


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Nach ersten Rückfragen:
Zumindest die VDSF-Landesverbände waren wohl nicht unterrichtet - definitiv zumindest nicht alle und nicht vollumfänglich.

Ob das mit ein Grund für das verbale Vandalentum des VDSF-Präsidenten ist, um die vom LSFV-NDS geforderte Ausschusssitzung zum Thema Finanzen, insbesondere VDSF-GmbH, und ebenfalls auf der Mitgliederversammlung zu verhindern??????

Und ausser dem LSFV-NDS rennt der Rest der Hammelherde aus DAV und VDSF sowie die designierte Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan dieser (Kon)Fusion weiterhin blind, uninformiert und ohne Nachfragen hinterher........

Genau solche Leute brauchen also die Angler, um ihre Interessen durchzusetzen - man könnte wohl besser gleich PETA bezahlen.................

Es ist sowas von zum kxxxxxxxxx..............................

Klasing hätte eigentlich angesichts dessen noch viel härter formulieren sollen.............


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Es stinkt nicht bis zum Himmel. Es stinkt bis zur Sonne.


----------



## Patrick S. (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> - man könnte wohl besser gleich PETA bezahlen.................



Dies ist zwar eine extrem harte aber durchaus richtige Schlussfolgerung...

Die größten Feinde befinden sich meist im eigenen Lager...#q


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also für alle zur Information:
> Gemäß Handelsregistereintrag wurde bekannt gemacht am 10.12.2012, 22:00 Uhr, dass mit Wirkung vom 30.11.2012 die Herren Peter Mohnert, Dr. Fritz Bergmann und Uwe Schuller nicht mehr Geschäftsführer der VdSF-GmbH sind. Geschätsführer ist seitdem Herr Steffen Schwab.


 

Hast Du mal nen Link???

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

http://www.vdsfshop.de/shop/page/ab...uMNOQ8UABGcPsaM3MJQR4W59CIXBKCm3H&shop_param=


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Verdammt lange her meine Ausbildung...

...aber letztendlich müssen doch nur die Gesellschafter - im VDSF also das Präsidium - diese Entscheidung für die Tochtergesellschaft treffen.

Aber warum taucht die VDSF GmbH als Tochtergesellschaft des VDSF (und zukünftig dann DAFV) in keinen Verschmelzungsunterlagen auf? Weder in der neuen Satzung noch im Verschmelzungsvertrag...


----------



## Honeyball (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



gründler schrieb:


> Hast Du mal nen Link???
> 
> #h



gehst Du auf https://www.handelsregister.de/
Dort: Normale-Suche -> Amtsgericht: Offenbach am Main -> Firma oder Schlagwörter: Vdsf -> Suchen

Dann rechts in der Zeile auf VÖ klicken und dann auf den Link, der danach erscheint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



> ...aber letztendlich müssen doch nur die Gesellschafter - im VDSF also das Präsidium - diese Entscheidung für die Tochtergesellschaft treffen.



Wer weiss denn schon, was die ohne Information an die LV noch alles geändert haben???

Wird ja nicht informiert oder auf Nachfragen geantwortet - Nur versucht (siehe Antwort Mohnert, siehe Ausführungen Klasing hier im Thread) zu verhindern, dass die Geschichte  in Ausschuss oder Mitgliederversammlung thematisiert wird.......

Vielleicht wurde ja die GmbH verkauft, ausgegliedert, soll liqudiert werden oder was weiss ich denn.....

Egal wie es ist, wenn über solche "Kleinigkeiten" wie das abberufen dreier Geschäftsführer und des einstellen eines neuen keine Information der Landesverbände und/oder deren Präsis stattfinden, kann man nur spekulieren, was da alles noch nicht "verraten" wurde.

Dass in den letzten Jahren dazu nicht einmal eine satzungskonforme Revision beim VDSF-Bund stattgefunden hat, hätte die LV`s ja auch schon mißtrauisch machen können......

Aber nöööööööö, immer schön los mit der Hammelherde zur (Kon)Fusion, ist ja nicht das Geld der LV, sondern nur der Angler.......

Warum also nachfragen und vielleicht am  Ende noch eigene Leichen in den jeweiligen LV-Kellern finden - da kontrollieren wir dann lieber auch den BV nicht richtig.......

Und auch die designierte Präsidentin Dr. Happach-Kasan macht das alles mit, ohne nachzufragen und sich zu informieren....


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Ich habe mittlerweile das Gefühl, dass man den VDSF und speziell Herrn Mohnert komplett auflaufen lässt.
Du bist Vorsitzender also bring die Fusion durch. Einen anderen Dummen haben wir ja leider nicht.

Und dies Dumm sein bestätigt Herr Mohnert erneut mit dem Brief an W.Klasing.


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Danke Honeyball

Also so

https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_w...193.184.186&sec_ip=93.193.184.186&d-49653-o=2


|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Ich verstehe nicht mehr was da los ist. Der VDSF Bund ist doch ein Verband der VDSF Landesverbände. Also ist er doch seinen "Mitgliedern" gegenüber Rechenschaftspflichtig ,wie ein Verein seinen Mitgliedern. Es muss eine Kassenprüfung stattfinden und eine Entlastung des Vorstandes. Wird das denn bei denen nicht gemacht ? Welche Idi..... prüfen denn dort ? Es müssen doch bestimmt einige versierte "Prüfer?" vorhanden sein, die Bilanzen lesen können ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



> Es muss eine Kassenprüfung stattfinden und eine Entlastung des Vorstandes. Wird das denn bei denen nicht gemacht ? Welche Idi..... prüfen denn dort ? Es müssen doch bestimmt einige versierte "Prüfer?" vorhanden sein, die Bilanzen lesen können ?


Es gab die ganzen letzten Jahre nicht eine satzungskonforme Revision beim VDSF-Bund.........

Ob mit Wissen oder auf Wunsch der LV?

Oder einfach so weils das Präsidium so wollte?

Wer weiss das schon...........

Will das Präsidium aber ab diesem Jahr ändern..........


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Will ? auf einmal ?
Was haben die denn die letzten Jahre auf ihren JHV gemacht ? Party mit Kaviar und Sekt in Atlon´s Hotel oder Betriebsausflug zum Puff nach Barcelona, irgentwie müssen die Deligierten ja geködert worden sein, dass sie den Mund halten und nichts sagen ? Die ominöse GmbH hat ja laut dem Link von Euch vom Gericht auch 2003 zuletzt eine Bilanz vorgelegt


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Tja..........................

Frag Deinen LV, sofern VDSF-Verband haben die das entsprechende Protokoll wg. Revisionen vorliegen..


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Knispel schrieb:


> Will ? auf einmal ?
> Was haben die denn die letzten Jahre auf ihren JHV gemacht ? Party mit Kaviar und Sekt bei Atlon´s Hotel oder Betriebsausflug zum Puff nach Barcelona ? Die ominöse GmbH hat ja laut dem Link von Euch vom Gericht auch 2003 zuletzt eine Bilanz vorgelegt



Aus dem Grund darf die Basis nichts Wissen?!

Und soetwas wählt man Einstimmig zum Vorsitzenden.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja..........................
> 
> Frag Deinen LV, sofern VDSF-Verband haben die das entsprechende Protokoll wg. Revisionen vorliegen..




|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|muahah:

|abgelehn|abgelehn|abgelehn|krank:#:|laola:

Die ******** stinkt bis zur Sonne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*




Zumindest der Geschäftsführer Deines LV als von euch Anglern bezahlter Angestellter des Verbandes muss da eigentlich ja Auskunft geben......

Immer ran...............


Der ist euer Untergebener und Dienstleister, nicht euer Herrscher......


----------



## Honeyball (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



gründler schrieb:


> Danke Honeyball
> 
> Also so
> 
> ...



nee, so klappt das eben leider nicht.

Nur so, wie ich es beschrieben habe.
Dein Link läuft ins Leere, sobald Du den PC neu gestartet hast und bei allen anderen hier sowieso.:m


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja..........................
> 
> Frag Deinen LV, sofern VDSF-Verband haben die das entsprechende Protokoll wg. Revisionen vorliegen..


 
Die haben in meiner Zeit als Vereinsvorsitzender schon äußerst ungern mit mir ein Wort gewechselt, sogar der Anstandsgruß kam sehr schwer. Heute, wo ich mich zur Ruhe gesetzt habe, bekomme ich noch nicht einmal mehr Antworten auf meine Fragen, sie verpuffen im Nirvana und die A....lecker und Mitläufer meines alten Verbandes schicken mir als Dankeschön unter Pseudonyme übers Net und hier im AB noch nette Beleidigungen und Defamierungen. Frag mal den Kollegen @Gründler, der kann auch ein Lied davon singen, der kennt das .


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Honeyball schrieb:


> nee, so klappt das eben leider nicht.
> 
> Nur so, wie ich es beschrieben habe.
> Dein Link läuft ins Leere, sobald Du den PC neu gestartet hast und bei allen anderen hier sowieso.:m


 

Schade ^^


|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die ominöse GmbH hat ja laut dem Link von Euch vom Gericht auch 2003 zuletzt eine Bilanz vorgelegt


Das stimmt nicht, Knispel.
Die Bilanzen der VdSF GmbH bis einschl. 2011 sind im Bundesanzeiger nachlesbar.
Die sind mir ja schon vor einigen Monaten komisch aufgefallen, weil die irgendwie nach Umsatz ohne Gewinn aussehen.
Daraufhin hatte ich ja auch hier im AB die Frage gestellt, ob an die damaligen Geschäftsführer evtl. eine Vergütung gezahlt wurde, was Thomas und mir dann die Strafanzeige von Herrn Mohnert wegen angeblicher "Übler Nachrede" eingebracht hat (der nahezu amüsante Verlauf ist bekannt bzw. auch im AB nachlesbar).

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass Herr Mohnert uns in diesem Zusammenhang nicht einer angeblichen Straftat beschuldigen würde, wenn mit der GmbH wirklich alles in Ordnung ist, weil er sich ja sonst eventuell selbst strafbar machen würde wegen "Falscher Beschuldigung", wird es selbstverständlich für alles rund um die GmbH eine Erklärung geben, die Herrn Klasing sicherlich noch zugestellt wird...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Die Bilanzen bis 2011 ja, aber es gab ja anscheinend keine - zumindest Berichte an die LV über - die jährlichen Revisionen...Uiuiuiiuiuiuiu

Ich habe mal bei meinem Verein angefragt |supergri und bewerbe mich damit zeitgleich um den Posten "Mitglied des Monats Januar 2013"...


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Kann eigentlich ein Landesfischereiverband mit seinen Vereinen wegen - sagen wir einmal "Schaden im Ansehen" der Sportfischerei aus dem Bund VDSF ausgeschlossen werden ? Nicht lachen ,ich meine die Frage ernst !


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Klartext: Klasing antwortet Mohnert*

Anderes Thema, dazu bitte dann ein neues Thema aufmachen.


----------

